# Orlando dec 26 - jan 2



## Daddyof6 (Dec 23, 2015)

*PLEASE READ*:

We are locals looking for a permanent home and NOT able to pay the normal holiday rental. That being said, we need a 2 or 3 bedroom for this week as we can't seem to find anything. Not even a decent hotel room.  Your help would be greatly appreciated. Please PM me. 

Thank you.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 24, 2015)

LOts of people are posting in the Rentals Offered


----------



## Daddyof6 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Thanks*

Hi, thank you so much. 

I have been checking the site and I actually found someone who was offering $700 for a week but then when I emailed her she change the cost to $900 :-(.

My budget is only 500 but I was willing to do it because we do need a place to stay.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 25, 2015)

You should definitely report them if they are posting in the LMR section.  There is nothing wrong with wanting more than $700 and even PMing with an offer for more but if you post in the LMR section then you should have to follow the rules and accept an offer at the maximum allowed rather than baiting and switching to something higher.

Once reported the moderators can delete the advertisor/ment that is out of compliance.


----------



## silentg (Dec 25, 2015)

Daddyof6 said:


> *PLEASE READ*:
> 
> We are locals looking for a permanent home and NOT able to pay the normal holiday rental. That being said, we need a 2 or 3 bedroom for this week as we can't seem to find anything. Not even a decent hotel room.  Your help would be greatly appreciated. Please PM me.
> 
> Thank you.



http://www.carefreervresorts.com/rentals/ Good luck


----------



## Daddyof6 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the support and information. i really appreciate it.


----------

